# Slaughterama



## Raging Bird (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure if anyone will be on the East Coast but this shit is in Richmond on April 3rd. Some of you probably know about it.

Drunken aggression, free love, involved, complicated, and painful scavenger hunts, all in the husk of an old confederate prison camp on an island in the middle of the James River...
I spend the entire year waiting for this weekend, if anyone wants to come a couple of you can probably stay at my house. Anyone on STP is probably cool.

Blaaahg - SLAUGHTERAMA 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

